# Tschernobyl bzw Prypjat



## stuftuf (26 Nov. 2014)

auf der einen Seite beängstigend anderseits faszinierend

Videos von Vimeo lassen sich leider nicht direkt einbinden

Postcards from Pripyat, Chernobyl on Vimeo


----------



## MetalFan (26 Nov. 2014)

:thumbup: Da sollten diejenigen die heute noch immer auf Atomkraft setzen mal hingeschickt werden!


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Nov. 2014)

Na Metal dann nenn uns mal eine *vernünftige* Alternative.

Das bringt es voll, wenn wir die sicheren, deutschen AKWs abschalten und direkt an den Grenzen im Ausland die fröhlich weiterlaufen.

Der Tschernobyl Unfall geschah ja nur durch eine falsche Bauweise. Hätten sie es so gebaut wie andere Länder, wäre nix passiert.


----------



## Death Row (27 Nov. 2014)

Ich interessiere mich sehr für Tschernobyl und habe auch einige Dokus davon gesehen. Gruselig und gleichzeitig faszinierend finde ich aber den "Elefantenfuß"

The Elephant's Foot of the Chernobyl disaster, 1986

Steht man ca. 300 Sekunden direkt davor, ist man nach 2 Tagen tot


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Nov. 2014)

Interessante Fakten über Tschernobyl die ich bisher nicht kannte:

Block 1 wurde 1977 fertiggestellt. 1982 gab es den ersten Unfall bei dem Radioaktivität austrat. Nach dessen Reperatur lief er noch bis *1996*, also 10 Jahre nach dem verheerenden Unfall.

Block 2 wurde 1978 fertiggestellt. Es gab ein Leck im Abkühlbecken bei dem der Austritt von Radioaktivität vermutet wird. 1991 gab es eine Explosion in der Turbinenhalle und der Reaktor fuhr selbsttätig herunter. 1993 wurde er dann ganz abgeschaltet.

Block 3 wurde 1981 fertiggestellt. Er lief bis *2000* störungsfrei und wurde erst auf Druck und Zahlungen der EU abgeschaltet. 

Block 4 wurde 1983 fertiggestellt und lief bis zum verheerenden Unfall am *26. April 1986*.

Block 5 und 6 befanden sich seit 1981 im Bau. Nach dem Unfall wurde noch bis 1988 weitergebaut. Der Bau wurde aber dann wegen der hohen Strahlenbelastung im Gebiet gestoppt.


----------



## MetalFan (27 Nov. 2014)

Eine intellektuelle Herausforderung, die werde ich natürlich annehmen. :thumbup:



Harry1982 schrieb:


> Na Metal dann nenn uns mal eine *vernünftige* Alternative.



Ich kann dir sogar 4 Alternativen nennen:

Biomasse
Sonne
Wasser
Wind
Diese Alternativen müssen natürlich sinnvoll zusammenarbeiten, Stichwort: Virtuelles Kraftwerk. Speichertechnologien und ein zweckmäßig ausgebautes Netz dürfen auch nicht fehlen. Darüber hinaus darf man die Energieeffizienz und deren Steigerung nicht vergessen.



Harry1982 schrieb:


> Das bringt es voll, wenn wir die sicheren, AKWs abschalten und direkt an den Grenzen im Ausland die fröhlich weiterlaufen.
> 
> Der Tschernobyl geschah ja nur durch eine falsche Bauweise. Hätten sie es so gebaut wie andere Länder, wäre nix passiert.



Wie einschlägige Berichte belegen, sind in der Vergangenheit mehrere der "sicheren" deutschen AKWs mehr oder weniger knapp an großen Störfällen vorbeigeschrammt! Ein nicht unbedeutendes Restrisiko besteht unabhängig von Bauart oder Qualifikation der Betreibenden. 
Ich erinnere an Harrisburg, USA 1979 und Fukushima, Japan 2011. Auch wenn im letzteren Fall eine Naturkatastrophe der Auslöser war. 
Die Fahrlässigkeit wie Japan als extrem von Erdbeben etc. betroffenes Land (mangels eigener Rohstoffe und Technikgläubigkeit) in der Vergangenheit und jetzt wieder auf diese Technik setzt ist unbeschreiblich. kopf99

Richtig ist, der unmittelbare Einfluss Deutschlands auf die Politik bez. Atomkraft in anderen Ländern ist begrenzt. 
Daher hat die Deutsche Energiewende auch Vorbildcharakter und sollte auch aus diesem Grund nicht zum Scheitern gebracht werden.

Warum ist Atomkraft eigentlich so beliebt?

1.) Abgeschriebene AKWs sind bei reibungslosem Betrieb Geldruckmaschinen. 
Deutsche Betreiber konnten in der Vergangenheit mit einem AKW pro Tag ca. 1 Million Euro Gewinn erzielen.

2.) Die wahren Kosten der Atomkraft wird im Preis für eine Kilowattstunde nicht berücksichtigt.
Dieser müsste eigentlich im Bereich von 2 €/kWh liegen.
Woran liegt das? Staatliche Subventionen im Bereich von mehreren hundert Milliarden Euro werden ebensowenig berücksichtigt wie Umweltschäden durch den Uranabbau, die Lagerkosten für den Atommüll (aktueller den je) und eine dem Risiko bzw. dem zu erwarteten Schaden bei einem GAU entsprechende Versicherungsprämie.


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Nov. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sogar 4 Alternativen nennen:
> 
> Biomasse
> Sonne
> ...



Boimasse: Find ich sehr fragwürdig kostbare Ackerflächen, auf denen Nahrung produziert werden könnte, durch den Häcksler zu jagen um daraus Strom zu produzieren. Klar könntest du jetzt sagen, nehmen wir Gülle, Mist oder Hackschnitzel, aber dies reicht bei weitem nicht aus und die meisten BGAs benutzen nunmal CCM (Mais). Dieselbe sinnlose Verschwendung wie bei E10 Sprit.

Sonne: Herstellung und Produktion verschlingen große Ressourcen. Schau dir mal einen Wechselrichter an. Kannst du ja gleich als Heizung mitverwenden 
Ganz zu schweigen von den Giften die da drin stecken. Aber solange kleine afrikanische und chinesische Kinder die seltenen Erden und Edelmetalle abbauen ist es ja für uns Deutsche eine gute Alternative 

Wasser: Wüsste ich jetzt nicht, wie man das in ausreichender Menge nutzen kann, aber kannst mich gerne aufklären 

Wind: Find ich eine gute Alternative, aber was ist wenn kein Wind weht? Und wie in dieser tollen EON Werbung wo sie Windenergie in Wasserstoff umwandeln find ich nicht sehr wirkungsvoll.




> 2.) Die wahren Kosten der Atomkraft wird im Preis für eine Kilowattstunde nicht berücksichtigt.
> Dieser müsste eigentlich im Bereich von 2 €/kWh liegen.
> Woran liegt das? Staatliche Subventionen im Bereich von mehreren hundert Milliarden Euro ...



Dasselbe wie bei den von dir aufgeführten Alternativen. Schau dir die Solarbranche an. Künstlich vom Staat angekurbelt und dann fallen gelassen. Warum liegt denn der Markt jetzt am Boden? Weil es keine Subventionen mehr vom Staat gibt.

Versteh mich nicht falsch Metal, ich bin garantiert nicht für eine ewige Weiterführung der AKWs, aber dieser gewaltsame Ausstieg unserer tollen Regierung und das Fehlen von guten Alternativen sprechen m.M. nach momentan noch für AKWs. Oder sollen wir wieder mehr Braunkohle verbrennen, aber dann gibts wieder Feinstaub 

Und dieses Scheinheilige getue in Deutschland find ich einfach lächerlich. Montags wird gegen AKWs protestiert, Dienstags dann gegen WEAs vor der Haustür und Mittwochs gegen HGÜ-Strecken. Saubere Energie ja, aber bitte nicht bei mir vor der Haustür. Aber wo denn sonst?


----------



## MetalFan (27 Nov. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Biomasse: Find ich sehr fragwürdig kostbare Ackerflächen, auf denen Nahrung produziert werden könnte, durch den Häcksler zu jagen um daraus Strom zu produzieren. Klar könntest du jetzt sagen, nehmen wir Gülle, Mist oder Hackschnitzel, aber dies reicht bei weitem nicht aus und die meisten BGAs benutzen nunmal CCM (Mais). Dieselbe sinnlose Verschwendung wie bei E10 Sprit.



Ich bin auch kein Verfechter vom groß angelegten Verfeuern von Nahrungsmitteln!
Ich bezog mich ausschließlich auf das Verwerten von biologischen Abfallprodukten.
BGA allein reichen natürlich nicht aus, aber Gasturbinen sind mittlerweile ziemlich effizient, reaktionsschnell und können in Sachen Grundlast sinnvoll sein. 



Harry1982 schrieb:


> Sonne: Herstellung und Produktion verschlingen große Ressourcen. Schau dir mal einen Wechselrichter an. Kannst du ja gleich als Heizung mitverwenden
> Ganz zu schweigen von den Giften die da drin stecken. Aber solange kleine afrikanische und chinesische die seltenen Erden und Edelmetalle abbauen ist es ja für uns Deutsche eine gute Alternative



Die PV-Technologie gehört sicher zu den teuersten und umstrittensten Elementen unter den erneuerbaren Energieerzeugern. Dennoch darf das Potential dieses Energieträgers nicht ungenutzt bleiben! Bei Großkraftwerken ist eh Solarthermie State of the Art.
Da du Abwärme angesprochen hast, fällt mir ein das ich im ersten Beitrag Kraft-Wärme-Kopplung und Geothermie noch gar nicht erwähnt hatte.

Zu deinem letzten Punkt: 
Ich finde das auch nicht toll und bin der Meinung das sich in dieser Hinsicht vieles Verbessern muss. Wenn man an diesen Punkt ganz strikt rangeht, müssten wir heute alle noch in Höhlen am Lagerfeuer sitzen (um es mal überspitzt zu formulieren).



Harry1982 schrieb:


> Wasser: Wüsste ich jetzt nicht, wie man das in ausreichender Menge nutzen kann, aber kannst mich gerne aufklären



In Deutschland ist dieses Potenzial begrenzt, muss aber dennoch im vertretbaren Maße genutzt werden. Andere Länder sind da besser dran und dort würde dann der Gedanke des europäischen Stromim- & Stromexport zum tragen kommen. 



Harry1982 schrieb:


> Wind: Find ich eine gute Alternative, aber was ist wenn kein Wind weht? Und wie in dieser tollen EON Werbung wo sie Windenergie in Wasserstoff umwandeln find ich nicht sehr wirkungsvoll.



Wind allein reicht natürlich nicht, daher benötigt man einen Mix aus allen Möglichkeiten.
E.ON-Werbung ist in dem Bereich nur Greenwashing für die Öffentlichkeit.
Der Gedanke dahinter ist allerdings nicht verkehrt, da Wasserstoff eine Möglichkeit darstelle überschüssige Energie für spätere Verwendung zu speichern.



Harry1982 schrieb:


> Dasselbe wie bei den von dir aufgeführten Alternativen. Schau dir die Solarbranche an. Künstlich vom Staat angekurbelt und dann fallen gelassen. Warum liegt denn der Markt jetzt am Boden? Weil es keine Subventionen mehr vom Staat gibt.



Warum liegt die PV-Branche in Deutschland am Boden?

1.) Der erzielte technische Fortschritt (Wirkungsgrad etc.) reichte nicht aus um die hohen Produktionskosten in Deutschland zu rechtfertigen und sich einen Vorsprung von den billiger produzierenden (& kopierenden) Asiaten zu schaffen.

2.) Die Regierung in China hat diese Branche massiv Subventioniert (zinslose Kredite direkt an die Betriebe) und damit in meinen Augen gegen geltendes Welthandelsrecht verstoßen. Man hätte durchaus bei der WTO "klagen" und entsprechende Strafzölle erheben können, aber dafür ist China zu wichtig.



Harry1982 schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch Metal, ich bin garantiert nicht für eine ewige Weiterführung der AKWs, aber dieser gewaltsame Ausstieg unserer tollen Regierung und das Fehlen von guten Alternativen sprechen m.M. nach momentan noch für AKWs. Oder sollen wir wieder mehr Braunkohle verbrennen, aber dann gibts wieder Feinstaub



Ohne diesen politischen Druck würde sich nichts bewegen!
Ein Stromkonzern hat doch überhaupt kein Interesse daran seine Cashcows vom Netz zu nehmen. Statt zu jammern sollten sie sich lieber in die richtige Richtung bewegen (hätten sie schon viel früher tun sollen). Genügend Zeit dazu hatten/haben sie.

Kohle ist keine Alternative von Dauer. Dieses Problem könnte man mit dem genialen Instrument (EU-)Emissionhandel abmildern, aber das hat man in den letzten Jahren politisch an die Wand gefahren. kopf99 :angry:



Harry1982 schrieb:


> Und dieses Scheinheilige getue in find ich einfach lächerlich. Montags wird gegen AKWs protestiert, Dienstags dann gegen WEAs vor der Haustür und Mittwochs gegen HGÜ-Strecken. Saubere Energie ja, aber bitte nicht bei mir vor der Haustür. Aber wo denn sonst?



Für diese Menschen habe ich auch nur ein Kopfschütteln übrig.


Schlussendlich gibt es noch viel zu tun und in jeder Technologie der erneuerbaren Energien steckt noch Entwicklungspotenzial das erschlossen werden muss.

Hier mal noch ein paar Grafiken:



 

 

​


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Nov. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Verfechter vom groß angelegten Verfeuern von Nahrungsmitteln!
> Ich bezog mich ausschließlich auf das Verwerten von biologischen Abfallprodukten.
> BGA allein reichen natürlich nicht aus...



Wie gesagt, bin nicht der Meinung, dass es da genug Abfallprodukte gibt um effizient Arbeiten zu können, da die meisten BGAs nach wie vor Mais verfeuern. Und das es nicht ökologisch sinnvoll klappt sieht man ja bei der E10 Blörre.



> Dennoch darf das Potential dieses Energieträgers nicht ungenutzt bleiben! Bei Großkraftwerken ist eh Solarthermie State of the Art.



Ok an Solarthermie hab ich nicht gedacht 
Aber diese können wohl nicht überall gebaut werden 



> Da du Abwärme angesprochen hast, fällt mir ein das ich im ersten Beitrag Kraft-Wärme-Kopplung und Geothermie noch gar nicht erwähnt hatte.



Geothermie find ich sehr fragwürdig, wenn man sich die Unfälle und Probleme anschaut die in den letzten Jahren in den Medien waren. Liegt vielleicht aber auch an der stümperhaften Ausführung der Unternehmen 



> Warum liegt die PV-Branche in Deutschland am Boden?



Na dann frag mal die Firmen, die in den letzten Jahren Photovoltaikanlagen gebaut haben, wieviele sie jetzt noch bauen. Also wir sind von mehreren Anlagen pro Monat auf *gar keine* seit anderthalb Jahren zurück gegangen. Und so ging es allen befreundeten Firmen.



> Ohne diesen politischen Druck würde sich nichts bewegen!...Schlussendlich gibt es noch viel zu tun und in jeder Technologie der erneuerbaren Energien steckt noch Entwicklungspotenzial das erschlossen werden muss.



Klar muss die Politik Druck machen, aber doch bitte nicht so ausg099

Das brauch einen langsamen und sinnvoll geplanten Ausstieg mit gleichzeitigem Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energie.


----------



## MetalFan (27 Nov. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bin nicht der Meinung, dass es da genug Abfallprodukte gibt um effizient Arbeiten zu können, da die meisten BGAs nach wie vor Mais verfeuern. Und das es nicht ökologisch sinnvoll klappt sieht man ja bei der E10 Blörre.



Man darf in diesem Zusammenhang nicht nur zentrale (effizient betriebene) Groß-BGAs denken, sondern an dezentrale Struktur von BGAs (im Zusammenspiel mit anderen Technologien als Kombi-/Virtuelles Kraftwerk).



Harry1982 schrieb:


> Ok an Solarthermie hab ich nicht gedacht
> Aber diese können wohl nicht überall gebaut werden



Gut möglich das es dafür in Deutschland zu wenig Flächen bzw. Sonnenintensität gibt.
Man kann übrigens mit einem entsprechend großen Hohlspiegel mit der Strahlung der Sonne Stahl zum schmelzen bringen.



Harry1982 schrieb:


> Geothermie find ich sehr fragwürdig, wenn man sich die Unfälle und anschaut die in den letzten Jahren in den Medien waren. Liegt vielleicht aber auch an der stümperhaften Ausführung der Unternehmen



Wenn man so etwas macht, sollte man schon Ahnung davon haben und es ordentlich machen. 
Wenn man irgendeine Blase im Boden anbohrt ist das natürlich suboptimal. 



Harry1982 schrieb:


> Na dann frag mal die Firmen, die in den letzten Jahren Photovoltaikanlagen gebaut haben, wieviele sie jetzt noch bauen. Also wir sind von mehreren Anlagen pro Monat auf *gar keine* seit anderthalb Jahren zurück gegangen. Und so ging es allen befreundeten Firmen.



Meine Frage


> Warum liegt die PV-Branche in Deutschland am Boden?


 war rhetorischer Natur und ich habe versucht sie mit den Punkten 1 & 2 zu beantworten. 

Davon abgesehen fühle ich mit jedem der in dieser Branche seinen Job verloren hat!
Das war, wie beschrieben, ein brutaler Verdrängungswettbewerb bei dem die Asiaten, durch ihren mind. 30%igen Preisvorteil am Markt, (leider) als Sieger hervorgegangen sind. 



Harry1982 schrieb:


> Klar muss die Politik Druck machen, aber doch bitte nicht so ausg099
> 
> Das brauch einen langsamen und sinnvoll geplanten Ausstieg mit gleichzeitigem Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energie.



Der Atomausstieg zum Jahr 2020+ wurde Anfang der 2000er Jahre zusammen mit dem Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien (EEG) beschlossen. Der Zeitrahmen war doch wohl lang genug! (Das nicht alles ideal geplant war bzw. gelaufen ist, liegt in der Natur der Sache.) 
Hätte sich die "Mutti" nicht von der Stromlobby zur Rücknahme überreden lassen, um dann wieder (zu Recht) die Rolle rückwärts zu machen, würde man den Atomausstieg heute wohl weniger infrage stellen.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (27 Nov. 2014)

Leute, es gibt jeden Tag vollständig akzeptierte Lebensrisiken, die so "normal" sind, dass sie keinem überhaupt auffallen. Autounfälle, Haushaltsunfälle etc. Oder Rauchen mit entsprechendem Krebsrisiko. Ebola? Ein Witz gegen die stinknormale Grippe, zwischen 5 und 10 Tausend (!) sterben pro Jahr allein in Deutschland daran, 2003 waren es gar 20000. Aber Ebola ist ja so gruselig, auch wenn es "nur" ca. 5000 weltweit bisher erwischt hat.

Auch Atomkraft ist so herrlich unheimlich, und wenn mal was passiert (und das extrem selten), dann ist ein Riesengezeter. Da fällt eine Kühlpumpe aus, und schon kommt es in den Nachrichten und wird von AKW-Gegnern zu einem gefährlichen Unfall aufgebauscht. Was passiert eigentlich, wenn einem auf der Autobahn ein Reifen platzt? Denkt kein Mensch drüber nach, und ist eine viel direktere und wahrscheinlichere persönliche Gefahr.

AKW-Feindseeligkeit basiert auf Massenhysterie, nicht auf Vernunft. Fräulein Merkel hat als angeblicher Physik-Doktor (Dissertation in der DDR verschollen, Glück gehabt) die Panik bekommen, als Fukushima aufgrund extremer Umstände explodiert ist, und den Atomausstieg in Deutschland übers Knie gebrochen. Das muss wohl an den starken Erdbeben und Tsunamis in Deutschland liegen.

Es ist nicht falsch, natürliche Energien zu nutzen. Aber es ist Wahnsinn, den Ast abzusägen, auf dem man sitzt und den auf dem Weg nach unten auch noch anzuzünden. Ach nee, das war ja das mit der "Euro-Rettung"...


----------



## stuftuf (27 Nov. 2014)

interessant was dieser nette Film hier auslöst. Ich glaube wir müssen die Menschen mit ihren Ängsten ernst nehmen und auch mit ihnen diskutieren. Die Diskussion zu Kernkraft wird in D aber leider sehr häufig ideologisch geführt und nicht rational. Das ist bedauerlich, denn so unterstellt man sich gerne etwas. 

Ich bin ehrlich: ich bin froh wenn die Dinger vom Netz gehen. Klar ich sterbe wohl eher im Verkehr aber falls so ein Ding doch hochgehen sollte (ich erinnere an Pferde und Apotheken) so trifft es dann halt noch ein paar tausend Menschen

Soll mir das dann ein Trost sein... wohl eher nicht! 

Es gibt Alternativen und die sollte man ausbauen. Deutschland als Vorreiter wird uns als Exportnation nach vorne bringen


----------



## Chamser81 (27 Nov. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Daher hat die Deutsche Energiewende auch Vorbildcharakter und sollte auch aus diesem Grund nicht zum Scheitern gebracht werden.





stuftuf schrieb:


> Es gibt Alternativen und die sollte man ausbauen. Deutschland als Vorreiter wird uns als Exportnation nach vorne bringen



So denken auch nur wir Deutsche bzw. diejenigen die das glauben wollen/müssen!

Die Franzosen greifen sich z.B. an den Kopf und fragen uns Deutsche ob wir verrückt sind, so einen vergleichsweise hohen Strompreis zu bezahlen und uns noch dabei gut zu fühlen.

Im Endeffekt entscheidet nur der eigene Geldbeutel und solange die Energiewende (ja der hohe Strompreis hat auch andere Ursachen - Preistreiber Staat) für den Normalverbraucher so teuer ist und das wird genau in der Welt registriert, solange wird die Welt sicher nicht dem Beispiel Deutschlands folgen! 
Immer mehr Länder planen den Neubau oder Ausbau von AKWs.

Schlussendlich kann man festhalten das es wohl kein anderes Volk auf der Welt gibt, was in der Masse so hysterisch bei diesem Thema ist.
Nicht das man mich falsch versteht denn grundsätzlich halte ich den Ausstieg auch für richtig aber eben auch für zu überstürzt. Und das wegen ein Ereignis in Japan was uns so mit diesen Ursachen nie treffen würde!

Und wie es _Harry1982_ auch richtig schrieb, steht der Deutsche sich auch selbst im Weg. Nahezu alle sind gegen Atomkraft. Gegen Kohle sowieso. Gas ist wegen Putin unpopulär. Windkrafträder in der Nähe sind sowieso scheiße und Stromtrassen erst Recht. Aber alle wollen Strom und zwar rund um die Uhr zu einem halbwegs vernünftigen Preis! 

Der Deutsche ist schon irgendwo schizophren! Wie beim Thema Euro, Asyl usw. auch. Aber gut das sind ja wieder andere Themen!


----------



## comatron (28 Nov. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> :thumbup: Da sollten diejenigen die heute noch immer auf Atomkraft setzen mal hingeschickt werden!



Auch wenn die Kernkraft für viele der Lieblingsgegner ist : Konsequenterweise müsste dann sehr vieles abgeschafft werden, z.B. Autos, Motorräder, Zigaretten, Amerikaner, Alkohol, Armut usw. Die sind (gemessen an der tatsächlichen Todesrate) bedeutend gefährlicher als die Kernkraft.
Aber das wäre sicher nicht so publikumswirksam.


----------



## stuftuf (29 Nov. 2014)

schon mal in der Nähe von so einem Ding gewohnt? Ich schon als wir mal einige Zeit in England waren. Auch da werden die Dinger durchaus kritisch gesehen. Ich kann nur sagen, dass jeder Krebsfall in der Schule meiner Tochter sofort zur Hysterie führte...

aber klar sind andere Dinge im Leben auch gefährlich. Aber wenn es beim AKW passiert hat es eben eine andere Flächenwirkung


----------



## Schmiddeyyy (2 Aug. 2015)

will unbedingt mal dort hin reisen !


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Schmiddeyyy schrieb:


> will unbedingt mal dort hin reisen !



Hinreisen müsste ich nun nicht unbedingt, aber es geht schon eine düster-melancholische Faszination von diesem Ort aus :thumbup:


----------

